# 1988 Specialized Stumpjumper



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Here is the project for today. These have a real Miami Vice feel to them




























Details and specs @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/88Stumpjumper.htm


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool. I had the Rockhopper version of that.


----------

